
What It Feels Like When Everyone Is Making Art but You - tintinnabula
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jwray/surrounded-by-legends#.ccyDo8G41
======
1812Overture
The Singer is Cat Power just to save everyone else some Googling.

~~~
33degrees
Ah, thanks, I was curious but not quite enough to bother googling.

------
rashkov
This is a pretty solid piece of New York writing

------
sk5t
This was a bit of a cringey read... maybe that was the intent.

~~~
coldtea
What stuff do you find non cringey reading?

